# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Hemo Rage Black Ultra Concentrated? Problems!?!?!

## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Ive took Hemo Rage Black Ultra Concentrate a few times now and have got some very unwanted sides.

Such as limp dick allday which is the ****ing worst, Cold sweats, Chills, Nausea.

But workouts are pain free and fantastic but I think its time to switch back to Jack3d cause I love it and it seems to make me hard. 

Anybody else get these sides from Hemo Rage Black???

----------


## 2jz_calgary

what are the ingredients? any idea what is causing these sides?

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Sodium 132mgs
Chloride 48mgs
Hemo Rage Black Proprietary Blend 6,870.1mgs
Creatine Monohydrate 
L-Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate
CarnoSyn Beta Alanine
Taurine
Caffiene Anhydrous
1.3 Dimethylamylamine
Huperzine A

----------


## 2jz_calgary

not sure what the last ingredient is but some people dont react to well to 1.3 dimethylamylamine, made me dizzy first time i tried it.

----------


## bigslick7878

Nothing in it will give you a "limp dick". (actually there a lot of ingredients, like the arginine that have the opposite effect)

The other sides are common with 1.3 di. Also when you take about 4 stimulants at one time you are prone to those sides.

But guess what? That is all in Jacked too.

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Im just saying i do not have that problem taking 3 scoops of Jack3d, maybe there is something in the Hemo Rage Black Ultra that is unlisted or in the proprietary blend that is causing it!?!?!
Who knows it might be a overdose of stims!

Just saying

----------


## chevy355s10

well, im taking it and all i notice is i am able to lift a bit heavier,my pumps are crazy, my focus is unreal, and i can wok harder a lot longer without having to "make" myself finish my routine.

the bad sides that i have from time to time is my lips start goin kind numb..and sometimes they just tingle. also, my heart rate will get a lil high..but only on somedays..not always. guess its just different poeple have differnt sides.

----------


## supazeus

> well, im taking it and all i notice is i am able to lift a bit heavier,my pumps are crazy, my focus is unreal, and i can wok harder a lot longer without having to "make" myself finish my routine.
> 
> the bad sides that i have from time to time is my lips start goin kind numb..and sometimes they just tingle. also, my heart rate will get a lil high..but only on somedays..not always. guess its just different poeple have differnt sides.


did you get it from discountsupplements.com ? its cheap there but the site seems sketchy. anyone ordered from there?

----------


## clemont51

Google "modifinal". Good for extra reps.

----------

